# Brush hog blade bolt/washer configuration



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

Got the brush hog back and noticed the blade was loose. Blades were removed and sharpened by the borrower and I "think" the washers weren't placed in the right configuration but for the life of me I can't remember how they were to begin with. The way they were installed (looking from the top of the brush hog)- nut, lock washer, stump jumper, flat washer, blade. Is that the correct order or should the flat washer be located under the lock washer (between the lock washer and stump jumper)?


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

sounds like correct order....were the blades loose before lending?.Some bolts have an indexed lock shape in them and have to be aligned with a female shape in the jumper ...all blades i have seen were loose to a degree.....of course,,,,all my stuff has lots of hours on it....


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. No the blades weren't loose when it went out but man do they bang around now. The bolts are indexed but based on the amount of wear, I suspect they weren't properly aligned and my suspicion is that explains the loose blades. I'll clean out the slot in the jumper and knock the rust off the bolts and see if once torqued back down the problem is solved. Thanks again for the input.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

be careful ok.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I think the flat washer should be under the lock washer with no washers on the blade side.

That leaves the proper amount of space between the stump jumper and the blade when the bolt bottoms out

If your bolt looks like this, a washer on the bottom could keep it from going in all the way


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks BFF, that looks like the monster for sure. When I first heard the banging of a loose blade I climbed on about a 4ft cheater pipe and laid the three grunt torque to it. Climbed back up and kicked it back in and the vibrations almost rattled a filling loose. Blade was bound up and wouldn't extend out. That's when I pulled it apart and noticed the washer configuration. My thought was the washer was crowding the blade space but as I said, couldn't remember what the original configuration was supposed to be so I posted to get some help. I'll either get it figured out this evening or at least have a good idea what parts need replaced.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

I yield to BEARFOOTFARMING, he is correct. the flat would not go against the shoulder of that bolt and would prevent the male notch from seating into the female space on the cutter bar (stumpjumper assembly.)


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

doesn't the bolt fit into the stump jumper to where the bolt itself cannot turn? As you can see there is no place for a wrench on the bottom section of the bolt.


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

Agman- not sure I understand your statement? The mower deck has a hole in the top to access the nut for tightening/removal. Either way I got it figured out this evening. I actually have two sets of blades for this mower one is a thick set that we use for brushncutting and a thin set we keep sharper for pasture mowing. The thin set was on the mower when it went out. The "flat washer" is actually a SHIM that is only used on the thin blade set. Neighbor was going to'be mowing brush so he changed the blade set and thought the shim went with both blades......One of those instances where you smack your forehead and say a few choice words followed by "dummy, you should have figured that one out in about three seconds".... Problem solved and only pride bruised, know what I mean?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Agman- not sure I understand your statement?


He's saying there should be something about the bolt and hole design that prevents the bolt from turning when it's inserted correctly in the hole.

Some have a protrusion on the shoulder that fits a slot in the hole so you don't have to hold both sides to tighten or loosen the blades


----------

